# Miniature Horse Clubs



## Reble

I was just interested in all Miniature Horse Clubs?

Here with the MHCO anyone even out of Canada can join.

Do you know of other clubs that are similar?

Just wondered how many different mini horse clubs are available?

Please post web sites if possible? :lol:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

Hi Mary, On my links page filipowiczfarm.homestead.com is Buckeye miniature Horse club out of Ohio. They have a great youth program that kids can earn points for doing things and get things for there horses and themselves.Michigan has Blue Water Miniature Horse club,Mid Michigan miniature horse club out of Grand Rapids.Area 2 has a club turn to page 187 in Decembers Journal information on it. These are just a few AMHR registered clubs in Area 2. Hope your feeling better. Take Care Frannie




: :lol:


----------



## kaykay

heres the bmhc link

bmhc

Almost every club i have seen lets anyone join no matter where you live. A lot of clubs have payback shows that only members can get the paybacks so people from all different states join


----------



## CLC Stables

You can go to two of them in Washington State, and yes we allow ALL MEMBERS, we have Canadian members.

www.cwmhc.org Central Washington Miniature Horse Club

and the Inland Empire Miniature Horse Club www.iemhc.com


----------



## minimule

There are 2 in our state right now

The Land of Enchantment Miniature Horse Club http://www.miniaturehorsesofnm.com/index.html

This club is for AMHA only horses but they do fun things and parades.

And the Southwest Miniature Equine Association http://www.miniature-horses.com/

This is the club we started that allows all miniature equine under 38" tall, donkeys, mules and horses. We do fun events and parades.


----------



## jdhand

Our club is a small club, but we will take any one that will have us. Here is the linkTri-State Miniature Horse Club (Georgia, Florida and Alabama)


----------



## pinck43

Iowa would love to have you take a look. We're called the Iowa Miniature Horse Club. www.miniatureequine.com/iowa/index.html. thanks for looking, dionne


----------



## targetsmom

Our Club, the Northeast Miniature Horse Club  www.northeastminis.org has members mostly from New England and New York, but all are welcome. Many members show (AMHA) but some join to support the Club's rescue efforts. Last year the Club made a large donation to Chances Rescue with proceeds from our Memorial Day weekend show.


----------



## countryrose

Two more in Washington state are:

http://pacificc.brinkster.net/events.html for Pacific Crown Shetland and Pony Club , Shetland, Pony and AMHR.

http://www.evergreenminiaturehorseclub.com/ which is AMHR only

Canadians are definitely welcome in both!

Both have at least one show a year and many clinics and some fun shows in Western Washington area.


----------



## Cathy_H

Here's the links to the two clubs Lee & I belong to.

Edited to correct the Bluegrass Miniature Horse Associations website address.

http://www.bluegrassminiatures.com/

*Bluegrass Miniature Horse Club * in Kentucky - has members from Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, North Carolina, Tennessee

http://www.mamhc1.com/member.htm

*Mid America Miniature Horse Club * - has members from Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Michigan, Ohio, Pa & West Virginia ( We have been members of this club since 1986 (I think - gosh it's been a long time)


----------



## Darkstar

here's a fun new club!





IMAPC - International Miniature Appaloosa & Pintaloosa Club


----------



## Devon

For thsoe who dont know the Miniature Horse Club Ontario site is:

www.mhco.ca



:


----------



## KHA

Dixieland Miniature Horse Society

http://dmhs.itgo.com

Tennessee Miniature Horse Volunteers

http://www.tmhv.net


----------



## Reble

Thanks guys for all the Great Clubs, we are thinking of joining a few.

Others here in Ontario where wondering about joining outside our area.

Will check into these.



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

here are 2 in Idaho... I dont believe we have any out of the country members but boy that would be pretty neat! In fact you just gave me a great idea for our youth :aktion033: (more to follow on that later)

Anyway here is the link to

Idaho Miniature Horse Club a AMHA and AMHR club

IMHC

there is also the Snake River Miniature Horse Club in ID but I dont have that link handy will have to go find it.


----------



## Katie Iceton

the mini website for BC is, www.minihorsesbc.com


----------



## TTF

targetsmom said:


> Our Club, the Northeast Miniature Horse Club  www.northeastminis.org has members mostly from New England and New York, but all are welcome. Many members show (AMHA) but some join to support the Club's rescue efforts. Last year the Club made a large donation to Chances Rescue with proceeds from our Memorial Day weekend show.


 Exactly!!
I'm also a member in the NEMHS (New England Miniature Horse Society) :538:


----------



## Teedee

Here is the other club in southeast Idaho. We have members from Montana, Utah and Wyoming. We have a great show in July. Check us out!

Snake River Miniature Horse Club Idaho

Tammi


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis

thanks tam i got side tracked making chocolate chip cookies for dinner YUMMM


----------



## Russ

Area 6 Shetland Pony & Miniature Horse Breeders' Association .....including the states/provinces Iowa, Minnesota,Kansas,Nebraska,Colorado,North Dakota,South Dakota,Wyoming, Western Ontario and Manitoba, Canada.

Area 6 *Welcomes* you to take a look.





3 great shows planned in June and August...come on down. :saludando:

Area 6 Club


----------



## Anne ABC

Our club is from way down south.

We are the Southern Miniature Horse Confederation

http://www.smhconfederation.net


----------



## yogi

Hi, Minnesota has a minature horse club that is open to anyone that would like to join. We have a website with show dates and other info. check it out we would love to have new members.


----------



## Russ

Yogi, here's a link to your club.






Minnesota Miniature Horse Club


----------



## yogi

yogi said:


> Hi, Minnesota has a minature horse club that is open to anyone that would like to join. We have a website with show dates and other info. check it out we would love to have new members.


www.minnesotaminiaturehorseclub.com


----------



## CheyAut

I would guess that most (if not all) clubs let you join regardless of where you live? I belong to 2 clubs in my state as well as 2 clubs that are across the country.

Jessi


----------



## maryann

Don't forget us!!! The East Coast Miniature Horse Club. We are a young club. About 3 years old but we are having so much fun. Check out our web page ECMHC Our second anual Spring Fling show is just around the corner, and the info and show premiums and class lists are on the web site. Maryann


----------



## kmh

We are a newly formed Mini club in Iowa.

We welcome members from anywhere !

All American Miniature Horse Club


----------



## lvponies

Our club is the Mini Mountain Miniature Horse Club (MMMHC). Our members are primarily from VA and WV, but we do have members from MD too. Anyone is welcome to join. We have alot of fun!! Most meetings include something informational about minis, showing, foaling, clipping, driving, etc and all meetings normally including eating too!! Our next meeting is coming up on 3/11 in Berkeley Springs, WV. We would love to have those interested in the club join us.

MMMHC


----------



## Bluerocket

Here is the Small Horse website - clubs page

Small Horse 

Kentucky has these clubs:

Bluegrass Miniature Horse Club, Inc.

Louisville KY

| e-mail: [email protected]

http://www.angelfire.com/ky3/bluegrassminis

Four Corners Miniature Horse Society

805 Holmes Lane

Benton KY 42025

| e-mail: [email protected]

http://www.angelfire.com/ky2/fcmhs

Kentucky Miniature Harness Racing Society

1232 Crooked Creek Rd

Lawrenceburg KY 40342

| e-mail: [email protected]

Mid-America Miniature Horse Club (AMHA)

165 St Mary Rd

LEBANON KY 40033

ph: 207-692-3457 | e-mail: [email protected]

http://www.mamhc1.com

Indiana, Kentucky, Illinois Miniature Horse Club, Inc.

4966 Sharon Rd.

Newburgh IN 47630

ph: n/a | e-mail: [email protected]

JJay


----------



## Jaxjag2000

We have the Florida Miniature Horse Club here in FL. www.fmhc.org


----------



## SandyJ

Check out the Keystone Miniature Horse Club. Our members presently come from Pennsylvania, Delaware, Maryland, New Jersey, and New York, but we welcome everyone. We recently became an AMHR recognized club, but are open to everyone and all horses 38" and under.

We have 2 fun shows a year, have the Keystone Classic AMHR Show the 1st weekend in June, and have a clinic each year. We also try to attend parades, farm expos, trail rides, etc.



:

We are having a Driving 101 Clinic on March 21st.

Check out our website for the latest information at www.keystonemhc.com.


----------



## Margo_C-T

A slight correction to the info previously stated by minimule--I am a founding member of the Land of Enchantment Miniature Horse Club, now in its 18th year. Although it is(and has been from its inception), an AMHA-approved club, it has ALWAYS been completely open to membership, and participation in events such as parades and clinics, to Miniature horses up to and including 38" in height. This is a written policy in our public appearance guidelines, which can be viewed on our website -- www.miniaturehorsesofnm.com.

Margo


----------



## MBhorses

Hello,

We are learning about the clubs as well.

Mississippi Club www.smhconfederation.net


----------



## Sandee

Wisconsin has two clubs.

www.SEWMEC.com is SE Wi. we have 1 fun show, do some parades, and promote learning about minis. NE Wi is http://www.miniatureequine.com/new/index.html They hav 2 AMHR sanctioned shows a year in Shawano, Wi. For other information on them see their website.


----------



## whimsical

For AMHA you can go to their website and click on the picture of the United States (Regional listings). You can then click on your region and see the club information there along with other farms.

I have to put my plug in for The Smallest Horse Groug

www.smallesthorse.com

Also another club that I used to be a member of in Louisiana is Cajun Country Miniature Horse Club

www.cajuncountryminis.com

:saludando:


----------



## Chamomile

Well I guess Montana better show up here! We're awfully close to Canada here :bgrin

Wild West Miniature Horse Club

That club covers all of Montana and we welcome members from everywhere!! Please take a look



:


----------



## Jane=P

The New England Miniature Horse Society, the oldest club in New England, is not only dedicated to promoting, protecting, and perpetuating the miniature horse, but to catering to the needs of the new miniature owner. The NEMHS has a full division of "NOVICE" classes offered at every show (over 25 different Novice Classes & Novice Grand Championship Class). In addition, we offer beautiful year-end awards for all these classes. Check out website www.nemhs.org

NEMHS


----------



## Mijke

:aktion033:

And in Europe we have:

Miniature Horse Club Europe

We have members from Europe Ã¡nd from the States :aktion033:

The number of breeders and enthousiasts are increasing rapidly in Europe and the growth continues.

It is very interesting for USA breeders to become a member also because you will have your link placed, Ã¡nd you'll be able to advertise for free directly on the European market!



:

Join the fun and the future!



:


----------



## Kendra

Western Canadian Miniature Horse Club

We have members from 5 Provinces, and as far away as Arizona.


----------



## Charlotte

Here is the Oklahoma Miniature Horse Club, Inc. An AMHA club, but many of us are R too.





OMHCI.org

We have been having trouble getting our web site updated so if you want to contact about the club you might want to ask who to contact. Member web sites are there and you can check with a member.

Our club is very active with shows and a clinic in March. We have joined with the Kansas Heartland Club and the Missouri Gateway Club and are putting on a joint show in CARTHAGE, MO and we have a circuit with $3,000 in awards for Amateurs, Youth and Special Needs. WE HAVE FUN!!!!



:

fCome join us! :saludando: Even if you are far away you might get some good ideas to use in your area.



:

Charlotte


----------



## _minihorses4ever_

I don't know if this has been posted, but here is the Greater Houston Miniature Horse Club.. Its wonderful! :lol:

GHMHC


----------



## Diana

Here is the site for the newly formed Maple E Miniature Horse Society from the New England area

[SIZE=14pt]*Maple E Miniature Horse Society*[/SIZE]


----------



## dannigirl

Two clubs in area IV are the Illinois club http://www.imhoa.com and the Missouri Club http://showmelittleequineclub.com/index.htm There is also an area 4 club called Central States, but I don't know if they have a website.


----------



## Tammie

Here is the website information for the Blue Water Miniature Horse Club in Michigan. We welcome anyone to join and it is a fantastic club. We have 3 club shows and one AMHR show every year. We also have a wonderful year end awards banquet and auction which is alot of fun. Check us out!

www.bwmhc.com

Tammie~


----------



## Josie

here is the address for the West Virginia Miniature Horse Club.

www.wvmhc.org

We have members from WV, OH, VA, MD, and NC

Enjoy - We have not put this years show schedule up yet. Keep checking back. All registered minis are welcome to show.


----------



## Karen S

Hello to All:

The ASPC/AMHR Club of North Texas has been a Recognized Club of the ASPC/AMHR Registry since 1994. We host three shows a year:

Daffodil Dandy...April 20, 21, 22, 2007

National Area V Show....June 8, 9, 10, 2007

Halloween Spooktacular Show....October 26, 27, 28, 2007

Visit our club website. You can download the show premium, entry forms, see who our club members are and their contact info, horse show pictures, sales pages and much more. We would like to invite you to come join us this year!

http://www.aspcamhrntexas.com

Thanks for visiting.

Karen Shaw


----------



## oakgrove

There is the Northwest Miniature Horse Club

WWW.NWMHC.COM

We allow anyone to join and have members from OR, WA, ID, CA, NV, TX, B.C. and Alberta.


----------



## Dona

Cathy_H said:


> Here's the links to the two clubs Lee & I belong to
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ky3/bluegrassminis/
> 
> *Bluegrass Miniature Horse Club * in Kentucky - has members from Kentucky, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, North Carolina, Tennessee
> 
> http://www.mamhc1.com/member.htm
> 
> *Mid America Miniature Horse Club * - has members from Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Michigan, Ohio, Pa & West Virginia ( We have been members of this club since 1986 (I think - gosh it's been a long time)



I have been a member of the Mid American Miniature Horse Club since 1989. This is a WONDERFUL ("A" oriented) club, that is very active & hosts some major shows, (such as the Julep Cup) as well as offers a great "High Point" program that ends in an Awards Banquet each year. :aktion033:

Cathy mentioned Kentucky, Ohio Indiana, Illinois, North Carolina & Tennesee......but we will accept ANYONE as members, no matter where they are from.




:


----------



## silvermypony

Heres the site for three BC horse clubs, Okanagan MH Club, BCMH Club, and Vancouver Island MH Club....http://www.miniaturehorsesbc.com/ :bgrin


----------



## [email protected]

Don't know how I missed this topic!!!

We have a number of clubs in Northern California - here is our AMHR/ASPC one - Area 7 Shetland Pony and Miniature Horse Assoc., Inc..


----------



## Keri

Utah has a wonderful club! We put on 3-4 shows a year. So a great way to come meet new people and earn points! :aktion033: Our website has show info and printable show forms, free sale board, and a breeders link to fellow club members. Membership is open to anyone. Come join! :bgrin

Our website is MWMHO.com.


----------



## jimi

Reble said:


> I was just interested in all Miniature Horse Clubs?
> 
> Here with the MHCO anyone even out of Canada can join.
> 
> Do you know of other clubs that are similar?
> 
> Just wondered how many different mini horse clubs are available?
> 
> Please post web sites if possible? :lol:


Hi Mary

Here in Nova Scotia we have a miniature horse club named Miniature Horse Association of Nova Scotia and it has over 80 members and so far we have rapidly grown and have some great members , so far we have four club shows following our AMHR rules as well as some fun classes and great prizes and a smaller list on the money side but we are trying to grow every year, we have a lot of out of province judges and the small shows in the are which are not connected with our clubs have local judges. We have the welcome mat out for any of you out of province people to come show and have a visit in the Maritimes.

Pat Sheehy Miniature & Hackney Farm

Stewiacke NS


----------



## SHANA

The Quebec Miniature Horse Club can be joined by anyone. http://quebecminiaturehorseclub.piczo.com


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium

There is a new European forum for the miniatures horses lovers!

If you would like to take a look here is the link

www.emhf.eu


----------



## kdhminis

Where are the Missouri and/or Kansas Clubs? Websites? We are new miniature owners and we would love to join some clubs!!!!


----------



## Cathy_H

UPDATE 11/16/08

Regarding the *Kentucky Bluegrass Miniature Horse Association * information

Please disregard the information in the above posts that states the website is on angelfire & email is mindspring.

Below is the current website address for the *Bluegrass Miniature Horse Association *

http://www.bluegrassminiatures.com/

The current email address for the *Bluegrass Miniature Horse Association* is

[email protected]


----------



## twilightranch

Just wondering where the westcoast clubs are AZ,CA,NV??


----------



## krissy3

www.minicavallo.ch in Switzerland and www.minihorsebreeders.ch in Switzerland also the ICAMA. and have not found anything else around here that is an active and fun group.


----------



## krissy3

OOPS thats www.miniaturehorse-swissbreeders.ch and its an interesting site


----------



## ddeeva

I have belong to a club in GEORGIA started to promote miniatures. We are maining a driving club, but we have all kinds of members.

www.mgmhdc.com

MIDDLE GEORGIA MINIATURE HORSE DRIVING CLUB


----------



## sls

Any Miniature horse or driving clubs in Arizona, more specific in Tucson?


----------



## Mr.T

www.ncminiwhinnies.weebly.com is the website for a 4H club in Massachusetts. The club has 2 minis currently and show in 4h and hopefully this year amha shows. We do lots of community service and pony rides. the members also participate in hippology, horse judging, and horsebowl.


----------



## Flying minis

South Dakota miniature equine club - www.sdminihorse.org


----------



## minie812

kdhminis said:


> Where are the Missouri and/or Kansas Clubs? Websites? We are new miniature owners and we would love to join some clubs!!!!



www.heartlandminiaturehorseclub.webs.com It is located in Kansas and we welcome all folks!


----------



## Reble

Just joined today: the http://www.smallesthorse.com/index.html

Great prices only $55.00 for the year and this included being in the Journal.


----------



## K.C. Lunde

WESTERN CANADIAN MINIATURE HORSE CLUB

Go Western Canada!


----------



## topnotchminis

Here is the club I'm in located in Somerset,KY

http://skyminiaturehorseclub.webs.com/


----------



## Norah

Yes we are a club in Switzerland, and have been approved by ASPC/AMHR.

Our club is called  Miniature Horse-Swiss Breeders. We welcome all equine inthusiasts with open arms.

www.miniaturehorse-swissbreeders.ch


----------

